# 2005 Altima SL w/Bose...Sirius Satellite Question



## mhurley (Oct 7, 2004)

Just bought an 05 Altima SL with the Bose 6-disk in-dash that is satellite ready. 
I have a Sirius tuner (Kenwood SR902) that connected to my previous headunit of my old car. I'm trying to figure out a way if I can adapt this tuner into the factory radio and control the Sirius through the radio. I really don't want to spend $320 for the Nissan tuner, which is ridiculous because I'll guarantee it's the same tuner with a different interface plug in it to connect to the factory deck. I've searched a lot for adapter plugs but it seems that this car is too new so far. 

I can't find any specs or details on this deck...not even a picture of what the back of the thing looks like. Not even sure who makes it because it's not Bose...They claimed it might be Panasonic.

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## 05-nissan-altima (Oct 29, 2004)

Nissan SAT tuner is made by Clarion. As far as what the plug looks like try e-mailing these guys http://www.grubbsperformance.com

I have e-mailed them before and they provided lots of info about the SAT radio. They also have a SAT radio install PDF that might show you what your looking for. Searching for N-BUS might also work.


----------

